# Simple yellow cake recipe needed...



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Does anyone have a simple, tried and true yellow cake recipe? I use an old chocolate cake recipe called Busy Day Cake among other names. It has no eggs, uses oil instead of butter, and is the type of cake that you can make right in the pan. I use my stand mixer. We get great reviews with it. It's not too dense and has a wonderful flavor. 

It seems that all the yellow cake recipes I've tried are too heavy. I'd like it to be similar to the chocolate one.

I have a really good recipe for coconut cupcakes, but it has a lot of butter and eggs. I'm thinking of something simpler.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Off topic--your title struck me initially as a way to produce high grade uranium from ore....

Phil


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I had to go back to my title to see what the heck you were talking about! :lol: Yes, it does sound that way, doesn't it? 

If I'm contacted by Homeland Security, I'll know who ratted me out.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

On topic, I've only made a couple of yellow cakes from scratch I found them heavy too though having good flavor. I think technique enters into it somewhere in dealing with the butter better, but I haven't figured it out. 

Hope someone else posts with better insight.

Phil


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

The coconut cupcake recipe calls for 12oz butter at room temp then whipped with the butter for 5 minutes before the room temp eggs are added one at a time and mixed in really well each time. It's mixed longer then any cake I've ever done. It's a really nice recipe, but it has a lot of coconut in it and I dont' know what would happen to the batter without it. Maybe I'll give it a try.

I'm having no luck finding a recipe for the yellow equivalent of the choc cake recipe I do- no eggs, , only veg oil, a little baking soda and some vinegar. Does it have something to do with the addition of cocoa? I wish someone with the science end of baking down would chime in.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's the eggs mostly that make the cake yellow isn't it?

Phil


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes, but I don't care if there's eggs in it really. It could be a white cake, I guess. I was thinking that there may be a non-chocolate cake recipe that was similar to the chocolate recipe.


----------



## gourmetcupcakes (Sep 8, 2008)

If it helps I have recently posted a vanilla/yellow cake, cupcake recipe on my blog. It is for a cupcake but you can easily convert the measurments for a cake. Link provided below


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

This is recipe from ChanThienMy, see if you can use it .

Cake without egg

Ingredients

1)
1/2 cup sugar
2 cup milk
1 cup sour cream
1 1/2 sticks unsalted butter soften

2)
1 box Duncan Hines yellow cake mix
3 cup cake flour
3 tablespoon Egg-replacement powder
2 teaspoon baking powder
2 tsps vanilla 

Preheat oven at 375 F
2 9 in cake pans lined with waxed paper

Mix all ingredients in #2 in a large bowl, set aside

In a mixer, beat sugar and butter until fluffy then gradually add sour cream, then milk, beat about 15 minutes at 2nd speed until well blend . Pour into pans and bake 25 minutes, test with a tooth pick to see if cake is done .


----------

